# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  INVERTER 1000W    12V DC / 220 V AC ΞΞΞΞΞ

## SPIROS1951

ΞΞ±Ξ»Ξ·ΟΟΞ*ΟΞ± ΟΞ±Ο

ΞΟΟ ΟΞ*ΟΟΞ΅ΟΞ± ΟΟΟΞ½ΞΉΞ± ΟΞΏΞ½ HICP-1000 inverter (ΞΊΞ±ΞΈΞ±ΟΞΏΟ Ξ·ΞΌΞΉΟΟΞ½ΞΏΟ) ΟΞΏΟ ΟΞΏΞ½ Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΉΟΞΏΟΟΞ³Ο ΟΞ΅ ΟΟΞ½Ξ΄ΞΉΞ±ΟΞΌΟ ΞΌΞ΅ ΞΌΟΞ±ΟΞ±ΟΞ―Ξ± 100 ΞΞ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΟΞΏΞ½ ΟΟΞ·ΟΞΉΞΌΞΏΟΞΏΞΉΟ ΞΊΟΟΞ―ΟΟ Ξ³ΞΉΞ± ΟΞΏ ΟΞΆΞ¬ΞΊΞΉ Ξ»Ξ*Ξ²Ξ·ΟΞ± ΞΊΞ±Ξ»ΞΏΟΞΉΟΞ*Ο ΟΟΟΞ΅ ΟΞ΅ ΟΞ΅ΟΞ―ΟΟΟΟΞ· Ξ΄ΞΉΞ±ΞΊΞΏΟΞ�Ο ΟΞ΅ΟΞΌΞ±ΟΞΏΟ ΟΞΏΟ ΟΟΞ±ΞΌΞ±ΟΞ¬Ξ΅ΞΉ ΞΏ ΞΊΟΞΊΞ»ΞΏΟΞΏΟΞ·ΟΞ�Ο Ξ½Ξ± Ξ΅ΞΎΞ±ΞΊΞΏΞ»ΞΏΟΞΈΞ΅Ξ― Ξ½Ξ± Ξ΄Ξ―Ξ½Ξ΅ΞΉ ΟΞ΅ΟΞΌΞ± ΟΟΞΏΞ½ ΞΊΟΞΊΞ»ΞΏΟΞΏΟΞ·ΟΞ� ΞΊΞ¬ΟΞΉ ΟΞΏΟ ΟΟΞ·Ξ½ ΟΞ΅ΟΞ―ΟΟΟΟΞ� ΞΌΞΏΟ ΞΌΞ΅ ΞΊΞ±Ξ»ΟΟΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΟΞΏΟΞ»Ξ¬ΟΞΉΟΟΞΏ Ξ³ΞΉΞ± 10 ΟΟΞ΅Ο. Ξ§ΞΈΞ΅Ο, ΞΌΞ΅ ΟΞΏ ΞΌΟΞΏΟΟΞ―Ξ½ΞΉ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΟΞΉΟ ΟΟΞ½Ξ΅ΟΞ΅Ξ―Ο ΞΌΞΉΞΊΟΞΏΞ΄ΞΉΞ±ΞΊΞΏΟΞ*Ο ΟΞ΅ΟΞΌΞ±ΟΞΏΟ ΞΞΞ, Ξ*ΟΞ±ΟΞ΅ Ξ½Ξ± Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΉΟΞΏΟΟΞ³Ξ΅Ξ― ΞΏ Inverter. Ξ¦ΞΏΟΟΞ―ΞΆΞ΅ΞΉ ΟΞ· ΞΌΟΞ±ΟΞ±ΟΞ―Ξ± ΟΟΞΏΟ ΞΌΞ*ΟΟΞ·ΟΞ± 13,8 V Ξ±ΟΞΏΟΟΞ½Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ΄Ξ΅ΞΌΞ*Ξ½Ξ· Ξ±Ξ»Ξ»Ξ¬ Ξ±Ξ½ ΞΊΟΟΟ ΟΞ·Ξ½ ΟΟΞΏΟΞΏΞ΄ΞΏΟΞ―Ξ± Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ Ξ²Ξ³Ξ¬ΞΆΞ΅ΞΉ 220V Ξ±Ξ»Ξ»Ξ¬ Ξ±Ξ½Ξ¬Ξ²Ξ΅ΞΉ ΟΞΏ ΞΊΟΞΊΞΊΞΉΞ½ΞΏ led ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ΄Ξ―Ξ½Ξ΅ΞΉ Ξ·ΟΞ·ΟΞΉΞΊΟ ΟΞ�ΞΌΞ± Ξ²Ξ»Ξ¬Ξ²Ξ·Ο. 
ΞΟΞΏΟΞ΅Ξ― ΞΊΞ±Ξ½Ξ΅Ξ―Ο Ξ½Ξ± ΞΌΞ΅ Ξ²ΞΏΞ·ΞΈΞ�ΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΟΟΟ Ξ½Ξ± ΟΞ¬ΞΎΟ Ξ½Ξ± Ξ΅Ξ½ΟΞΏΟΞ―ΟΟ ΟΞ· Ξ²Ξ»Ξ¬Ξ²Ξ·? Ξ£ΟΞ*Ξ΄ΞΉΞΏ Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ Ξ*ΟΟ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ ΞΎΞ*ΟΟ ΟΞ± ΟΞ·ΞΌΞ΅Ξ―Ξ± ΟΞΏΟ ΟΟΞ*ΟΞ΅ΞΉ Ξ½Ξ± Ξ΅Ξ»Ξ*Ξ³ΞΎΟ ΟΟΟΞ΅ Ξ½Ξ± Ξ΅Ξ½ΟΞΏΟΞ―ΟΟ ΟΞΏ Ξ� ΟΞ± Ξ΅ΞΎΞ±ΟΟΞ�ΞΌΞ±ΟΞ± ΟΞΏΟ ΟΞ¬Ξ»Ξ±ΟΞ±Ξ½. ΞΞΉΞ±ΞΈΞ*ΟΟ ΟΞΏΞ»ΟΞΌΞ΅ΟΟΞΏ (ΟΞ·ΟΞΉΞ±ΞΊΟ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ±Ξ½Ξ±Ξ»ΞΏΞ³ΞΉΞΊΟ) ΞΊΞΏΞ»Ξ»Ξ·ΟΞ�ΟΞΉΞ± ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ²Ξ±ΟΞΉΞΊΞ*Ο Ξ³Ξ½ΟΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ ΟΞ±Ξ»ΞΉΞΏΟ Ξ·Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΊΟΟΞΏΞ½ΞΉΞΊΞΏΟ (Ξ΄Ξ·Ξ». ΟΞ*ΟΞ±ΟΞ±Ξ½ ΟΞΏΞ»Ξ»Ξ*Ο 10Ξ΅ΟΞ―Ξ΅Ο Ξ±ΟΟ ΟΟΟΞ΅ ΟΞΏΟ Ξ΅ΞΎΞ±ΟΞΊΞΏΟΟΞ± ΟΞΏ Ξ΅ΟΞ¬Ξ³Ξ³Ξ΅Ξ»ΞΌΞ±). 

ΞΟΟΞ±ΟΞΉΟΟΟ ΟΞΏΞ»Ο

----------


## SPIROS1951

Καλησπέρα σας

Έχω 4 χρόνια τον inverter που αναφέρω στο θέμα (HICP-1000) και το βράδυ της θεομηνίας έκανε πολλές στιγμιαίες διακοπές το ρεύμα ΔΕΗ με αποτέλεσμα να πάθει βλάβη ο Inverter και να μη βγάζει έξοδο 220V. Φορτίζει κανονικά την μπαταρία (12V/100AH) που μου έδειξε 13,8 V αποσυνδεδεμένη ενώ όταν κόψω την τροφοδοσία, δεν βγάζει 220 V AC αλλά δίνει ηχητικό σήμα βλάβης και ανάβει ένα κόκκινο LED.
Αν κάποιος φίλος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει να εντοπίσω το σημείο της βλάβης και να αλλάξω το η τα χαλασμένα εξαρτήματα θα του είμαι υπόχρεος. Διαθέτω γνώσεις (πολύ παλιός ηλεκτρολόγος & ηλεκτρονικός) καθώς και όργανα και εργαλεία.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

